# Blower motor or switch??



## roxyrollin (Mar 27, 2004)

Morning! I have a 1991 Nissan sentra. The fan was working fine, then a few weeks ago it became sporatic. To start the fan I had to switch from recycle air to outside air to 'jump' the fan and start it. Once it was going there was times it would go faster even when the setting wasn't changed. It did it on any speed setting. Now all the fan has stopped. It still will bring in fresh air, but only what travels in on its own, there doesn't seem to be any fan movement. I pulled the resistor and put a circuit tester to the plug but got no results, however that could just be my OLD circuit tester. The local dealer wants $450 for a new motor, which is ridiculous. So my question to you guys is, in your opinion is it the motor or just the switch. From prior experience, I know it is all but impossible to get that bloody switch out, so any suggestions on how to do that too would be appreciated. Thanks so much!
Roxyrollin


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If it works on no settings at all it's probably the fan or the switch. If it only works on high then it's the fan resistor. I had the problem of my fan switch melting in my '93 XE that caused it to not work properly. The contacts got hot and melted the plastic causing them to recess into the plastic. I solved the issue by taking the switch apart and sanding the plastic down so that the contacts were flush again. I'm guessing your issue is the fan itself. You should be able to get all of the parts you'd need from a local junkyard for a few dollars.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

^^^ Yeah, if your fan only works on setting #4 then it's the blower resistor, but if it won't blow at all it could be the fan or the motor.


----------



## roxyrollin (Mar 27, 2004)

*not the resistor I am sure*

As I said in my original post, it does not work on any setting, and therefore is most likely NOT the resistor. I have been down the resistor road before and this is not the resistor.

What I am hoping to figure out is how to tell if it is the motor itself or just the switch? Is there some way to test the motor, or should I just pull it and have an electronics shop test it? 

Thanks guys, R


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

pull the fan motor out and test it, run a 12v source across it and see if it spins. you also can get out your multi-meter and check voltage at the fan, with the car on, test the switch to see if voltage gets to the fan...if it does....its the motor..... if not - switch. hope this helps.


----------

